# Using a Signal Mirror!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, so you have a mirror for signaling. Do you know how to signal?

Thanks @Back Pack Hack!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just subscribed.
This cat's got it going on. Hands on experience, makes good, low key videos that don't make me want to punch the computer, and is clear and concise.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

A very long time ago my Boy Scout patrol could send messages by Morse Code Flag, mirror or sound. One of the dads was a Morse Code Operator in his youth and he got us up to speed. But other than 3 short 3 long 3 short I do not remember anything .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There are good signal mirrors with a viewing hole in the center, they work great LOS with the sun out.

They were always in our aircraft survival kits.

Have used biscuit guns for signaling long ago.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

During the civil war AKA war of northern aggression, 

the heliograph was used by the signal corp on both sides for transmitting battle field orders, 

mostly at battalion/brigade level and up..

It was a stationary mirror with a shutter arrangement to send out Morse code.

They were preferred over the signal flags for being much faster, flags were used when overcast.

Communication between GHQ Washington and field HQ was

by field wire telegraph using repeaters over longer distances.

The wired telegraph was powered by glass jar batteries called crows foot jars, 

these cells were added together in series until the mag coils on the sounder energized.

It was not uncommon to have 50 cells connected together.

Just like the crank phone we had on the farm, 

the phone box had three ignition type dry cell talk batteries and a four bar ring generator.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> ...............I was preferred over the signal flags for being much faster, ..........


Yeah, well, *we* prefer you over the signal flags too,............. but not because you're faster. :vs_lol:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yeah, well, *we* prefer you over the signal flags too,............. but not because you're faster. :vs_lol:


Smartass, was a typo error.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Smartass, was a typo error.


We thrive on typos.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> We thrive on typos.


To you to.:vs_smirk:

I don't make too many, miss some letters, stiff fingers and slow brain are the cause..


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> To you *too*.:vs_smirk:
> 
> I don't make too many, miss some letters, stiff fingers and slow brain are the cause..


Fify. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Fify. :tango_face_grin:


Hope I made your day.:vs_smirk:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess I will reduce my postings and length of, thereby lowering the probability of you finding fault with any.:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Hope I made your day.:vs_smirk:


Absotively posilutely! :devil:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Excellent video, by BPH. Great demeanor and clear presentation.


----------

